# What is the least romantic wedding proposal you have heard about?



## leec (Oct 16, 2016)

Any really lame ones you can think off


----------



## Meloetta (Aug 26, 2016)

Mine. It's pretty damn lame if you ask me...

We were laying down trying to wind down to sleep (I had work in the early am) and he just starts saying out of nowhere, "you know. If we were to get engaged, we couldn't tell anyone... Like maybe my friends, but not anyone in my family..." 

I told him I wouldn't be comfortable with that at all but we basically agreed that we'd tell people, but just very slowly... Moments after that he asked me to marry him. We're in bed, no "one knee" deal... It's dark in the room so no romantics... We go to sleep. And that's the end of that. 

He didn't want to tell people we were even dating... His family knew since I lived with him (he lived with his mom so she kinda had to know) but otherwise no one knew unless I pushed him to say something. After the engagement and even after we found out I was pregnant, he tried really hard to avoid telling people. Lol pretty sad. 

And my dumb ass said yes when he "popped the question" anyway. And here we are 6 years and two kids later. Happy? He is. But meh. It's life! Our kids are great though! 

Don't recommend that kinda engagement though.. Lol or that kind of relationship period... 


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

A few years ago a guy I was working with decided to propose to his gf on her thirtieth birthday.They had been living together for a couple of years at this stage.He organised a surprise birthday/engagement party in a bar,organised a dj,food for about a hundred and fifty people and booked them a surprise trip to New York(This was in Scotland).He took her out to dinner and her family all went to the bar to prepare.While they were at dinner the fire alarm went off and everyone had to leave.He had intended to propose in the restaurant but decided to do it in the car instead seeing as so many people were waiting for them.She got mad at the proposal and slapped the ring out of his hand,broke up with him and stormed off and walked straight to the bar where everyone was waiting.He was trying to ring her sisters but none of them answered.She came into the bar and everyone yelled surprise,she almost passed out.He came in later and paid the dj,asked her did she want to get back together but she ignored him so he left.The following day she rang him but he was getting on the flight to New York at the time.He moved out as soon as he came back.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> A few years ago a guy I was working with decided to propose to his gf on her thirtieth birthday.They had been living together for a couple of years at this stage.He organised a surprise birthday/engagement party in a bar,organised a dj,food for about a hundred and fifty people and booked them a surprise trip to New York(This was in Scotland).He took her out to dinner and her family all went to the bar to prepare.While they were at dinner the fire alarm went off and everyone had to leave.He had intended to propose in the restaurant but decided to do it in the car instead seeing as so many people were waiting for them.She got mad at the proposal and slapped the ring out of his hand,broke up with him and stormed off and walked straight to the bar where everyone was waiting.He was trying to ring her sisters but none of them answered.She came into the bar and everyone yelled surprise,she almost passed out.He came in later and paid the dj,asked her did she want to get back together but she ignored him so he left.The following day she rang him but he was getting on the flight to New York at the time.He moved out as soon as he came back.


Damn!

I guess the only good thing is this marriage would not have lasted that long to begin with. Looks like neither was ready to get married.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

My co workers ex husband was so nervous, she was bending down cleaning the kitty litter and he stood over her and asked her to marry him. 
I would die. When she was still married to him she complained about it even though they were married for 10 years. I don't blame her, it's such a sore spot. Every time someone got engaged at work she re lived the moment. Anyway, she's divorced and remarried.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Mine.

Both me and GF (lolz) graduated from the same school. I had a job offer in the other side of the country. We were living together at the time. I simply said... "I got a great job offer from XYZ, it's in West Boomfvck, and in order to get you into the health insurance program we need to be married". 

A couple months later we got married in a $15 ceremony during lunch hour.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Andy1001 said:


> A few years ago a guy I was working with decided to propose to his gf on her thirtieth birthday.They had been living together for a couple of years at this stage.He organised a surprise birthday/engagement party in a bar,organised a dj,food for about a hundred and fifty people and booked them a surprise trip to New York(This was in Scotland).He took her out to dinner and her family all went to the bar to prepare.While they were at dinner the fire alarm went off and everyone had to leave.He had intended to propose in the restaurant but decided to do it in the car instead seeing as so many people were waiting for them.She got mad at the proposal and slapped the ring out of his hand,broke up with him and stormed off and walked straight to the bar where everyone was waiting.He was trying to ring her sisters but none of them answered.She came into the bar and everyone yelled surprise,she almost passed out.He came in later and paid the dj,asked her did she want to get back together but she ignored him so he left.The following day she rang him but he was getting on the flight to New York at the time.He moved out as soon as he came back.


Good for him!!! Man he dodged a big ol bullet.


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

lucy999 said:


> Good for him!!! Man he dodged a big ol bullet.


No kidding!

Also, I can't really think proposals ever being unromantic. Someone wanting to spend the rest of their lives with you is romantic in of itself.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I called my girlfriend from work and said "We're getting married."

She said ok.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> I called my girlfriend from work and said "We're getting married."
> 
> She said ok.


*But what did she think of it?*


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *But what did she think of it?*


She was blown away in a good way and thought it was past time.

I would say we started inauspiciously but grew very well from small beginnings.

She could not picture life without me 21 years later!

Our "wedding" was with a judge with two witnesses in casual clothes.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> She was blown away in a good way and thought it was past time.
> 
> I would say we started inauspiciously but grew very well from small beginnings.
> 
> ...


*After having had two lavish church weddings, if there's another nuptial to be had in this old geezer's lifetime, I can unabashedly tell you that it will be done off in some foreign tropical island paradise, or will be held in some county JP's office!*


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

leec said:


> Any really lame ones you can think off


You got one to share with us, @leec?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I have a non-proposal of marriage.

There was a programme on BBC Radio 4 that had a feature of it called eavesdroppings where they would read out items that listeners had overheard.

The one was two young girls talking.

The one said "He turned to me and he said 'I really would like to marry a virgin.' So I got out of his bed, put my clothes back on and went home."


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> I have a non-proposal of marriage.
> 
> There was a programme on BBC Radio 4 that had a feature of it called eavesdroppings where they would read out items that listeners had overheard.
> 
> ...


Hahaha! Weeeee! Shot himself in the butt there!:grin2:


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

My mom's current husband said "hey, why don't we get married" as they were taking the trash out to the dumpster. That is pretty lame.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I really thought my proposal was the worst ever but after the cat litter and the dumpster, Maybe I deserved a C or at least a D.
When we met she declared herself still in rebound and in no mood to consider a "Serious" relationship. I was committed for the next 27 months and really wasn't in any position to make an offer But I liked her so we started dating weekly. some 3-4 weeks later things seemed to be progressing very quickly for a non serious relationship and I really wanted to reestablish the rules of engagement. So over Dinner (at a restaurant, no where near a dumpster or cat litter) I casually asked "would you consider marrying me now?". After a stunned Silence that I obviously misinterpreted, She said "That's quite a surprise, but Yes" And there it was I was engaged. I have called it an accidental proposal. We didn't get the ring until my commitment was over some 2 years later. And we did at least once, but probably twice reaffirm that we were still committed to marriage.


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

MINE. My husband and I were going through a rough patch arguing over stupid small things everyday and i was starting to worry if we would get passed it as I thought all the fighting was going to send him packing (he is a simple man without much patience.) Anyhow one of our recurrent petty "arguments" was about our future and the timeline of events we wanted to happen. I was getting a little offended he hasn't proposed (3 years together and a baby daughter). So one day we were having a pretty good day no arguments, fantastic, when all of a sudden he starts talking about a touchy subject and starts an argument with me. Fast forward 15 minutes when I'm crooked and irritated, he turns my body looks me dead in the eye with a poker face and says "will you marry me" I though he was joking until he pulled a ring out of his pocket. I just stared at him for a minute, smiled, frowned, and said WHAT? You ask me now! He smiles at me and says well there you have it, you told me your afraid we will drift apart from all our fighting so I thought I'd show you how much I still loved you even when your being irrational and crazy. That did it, I laughed soooo hard and have him a big hug and said yes. But I did happily mention he was the lamest corniest person I've ever met hahahaha


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

I proposed to my EX WIFE in the bathroom of a house we were renting. I cornered her near the sink area, asked her, she said yes, and told her to get ready for the night and took her out to dinner and a show. Did I mention I bought the ring and held onto it for over a year before asking? She found out pretty early and we had major fights over it, even after I proposed. Worst mistake of my life. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

I kind of ruined ours by choking on some food. Oops! That was embarrassing. 
But the rest was romantic! 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

@Meloetta, that sounds vaguely like mine! We had been dating just over 3 months at that point, and were away for the weekend. I love rocks. Like LOVE rocks and geology. There was a cool store that sold rocks and trinkets, and he wanted to go in. He suggested we look at the rings, and that he wanted to buy one for me. I told him he didn't need to do that, and he asked me to think about what I was saying. Later that night, back at the hotel room, we were gathering things to hit the hot tub, he came to where I was standing and asked me if I'd like to be his wife. I assumed he meant "sometime in the faraway future" since we'd been dating such a short time. Nope! No ring, no getting down on 1 knee. I didn't know I'd been proposed to until about a half hour later, when we were swimming around and I asked what that was all about back at the hotel. I was shellshocked, and the first thing I said was that I didn't want anyone else to know yet. We kept it from everyone for about a month, but it was like the elephant in the room, so it eventually came out. Same thing though; silly me actually said, "yeah, I think it would be a good idea to marry someone that I don't know, let's do this!"


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

She said "I'm pregnant" I said "let's get this wedding out of the way". We did, and then we got the marriage out of the way about 16 years later.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

ALL of mine were lame. ALL.

1) I was 16. BF comes to pick me up to visit his house in a neighboring city and we end up going to church with his mother. The pastor mentions that BF and his mother had spoken to him about beginning pre-marriage counseling and making arrangements to marry as soon as I was legally able. I was stunned! I played along with nods and grunts, basically. I dumped my BF a few weeks or so later.

2) I was 17 and dating a slightly older man who was distraught that my parents were moving us far away. He came into my room out of the blue one afternoon with a small ring set and said that we should probably get married since we'd been dating for a while and it would be a way for me to stay in my city. Umm, yeah, thanks, but no. 

Some years later I go into a store and see him working there. He introduced me to his wife, who was also working there. She was wearing the ring set. I didn't say a word!

3) Later, also at 17, I found out I was pregnant despite being on the Pill. I was in the shocked "what the hell am I going to do?" phase when a FWB who was older offered over the phone to marry me and claim the child as his if I would be willing to move to Wisconsin where his family had properties, businesses, we would be completely dependent on them for living space and employment. They'd basically run our lives. 

Sweet, but lame offer.

4) ExH, the father of my child, ordered a set of rings during the pregnancy. He said we were probably going to get married to "do the right thing" and I agreed we probably should. When the set arrived in the mail, he opened the box to check it was the set he ordered and then underhand tossed me the box from about 10 ft. away.

5) The day my divorce became final, I came home to DH and said "How'd you like to kiss a single woman?" He said "So, when are we getting married?" Yup, he counted that as his proposal.

We were married nearly 8 weeks later. Our 14th wedding anniversary was last month.


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

It's funny, our proposal is odd because we did it backwards. We just always assumed we'd get married. We laid in bed one day in our second month of dating and my husband said "You make me think weird things I've never thought about before. Like marriage and kids and stuff". After a year of dating I moved to the US from Canada. One of the options we explored was getting a fiancé visa and getting married right after. But I ended up finding a job instead. Then when the visa was about be up and it was time for renewal, he just told me not to bother. Then we looked at rings together online. 

Then at the end, when the ring got shipped, I told my family we were looking to get married in a few months they were all like "WTF did he actually propose?!" And got super mad and offended about it. So he arranged a hike up a mountain with amazing views to "surprise me" (of course I knew what he was planning but didn't say anything). I hurt my leg going up, it was the middle of January and everything was frozen. I sat on a big rock. He said he'd look for ice to help the pain. 

He came back with a huge block of ice with the diamond ring planted in it, like a pillow. Then shoved it under my nose and said "You need some ice?! Here's some ice! Will you marry me?" With a huge grin on his face. 

I thought it was hilarious :grin2:


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I was engaged to a bf I had been with for about four years, (we broke up) and for the life of me, I CANNOT REMEMBER how we ended up officially engaged! 

My XH1... we were in the car, having a conversation. He asked me, "if I asked you to marry me, would you say yes?" I said yes, or of course, or something to the affirmative, thinking we were just talking. So like a minute later, he's like, "so, thats it... we're engaged now." I remember being horribly underwhelmed! Like, seriously, you just did that?? Damn hindsight is so freaking clear!


----------



## phitigirl (Aug 11, 2016)

We had just gotten out of the airport from a trip to take his oldest kiddo to a wrestling tournament. He was driving out of the parking garage and said, "I hate your last name. We should change that." No ring, no knee, no dinner, no anything. He told me to go pick out whatever ring I wanted a month or so later.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

So on this topic (loosely) I've been following another proposal Failure on another Forum. It this case the man (term in question) dropped off his intended at her parents home sometime after midnight. He had previously arranged with her parents to deliver his proposal in a sealed envelope after he left. The envelope also contained a candy ring. Among the shocked and disapproving responses I found this gem.


"However, one of the most important decisions that a girl has before her is whether or not to marry. This deserves the respect of a face to face proposal. I'm not talking about the romance of the situation. I'm talking about the gravity of the situation. Proposing a marriage isn't merely what the guy offers a woman. He is also ASKING for her life in return. People forget that. A woman is pledging her betrothal to him, about to enter into a financial, physical, and emotional contract with him."

I was very surprised at this as the common wisdom now is that in Marriage the man takes all the risk, and in Sex the woman takes all the risk. While the "common wisdom" is obviously flawed, I'm still not sure why his presence was required. In Fact I'm still not sure Why the Groom is required to show up to the wedding, It seems sending his lawyer would be more prudent.


----------



## Capt. Cootie (Feb 22, 2013)

The 2nd time I was engaged I was planning on proposing at my sister's house as she was having a Halloween party. Everybody was dressed up but my GF did something to piss me off, which wasn't unusual and should have been a hint at things to come. Any way I had put the ring on a rubber hand as a Halloween joke but as I was angry I finally just threw it at her. She caught the hand saw the ring and got excited. All was good until we bought a house that need a lot of work. It didn't last too much longer.


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

I was siting up in bed and he threw a ring box at me. Never did ask me to marry him. 23 yrs later...


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

So I am reading this thread and thinking to myself why the hell would some of these women accept a purposal like these, a mean ring thrown at you lol. Then I remember I went all out for my purposal and that was obviously worthless so seems others know more than I.

If I ever purposed again it would be more of a frank conversation than an overly romantic gesture. Maybe that's the way it should be


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

john117 said:


> Mine.
> 
> Both me and GF (lolz) graduated from the same school. I had a job offer in the other side of the country. We were living together at the time. I simply said... "I got a great job offer from XYZ, it's in West Boomfvck, and in order to get you into the health insurance program we need to be married".
> 
> A couple months later we got married in a $15 ceremony during lunch hour.


mine was similar. 

her parents kicked her out after an argument. i basically told her "well, if we get married we can get a house and live together. its gonna suck for the first couple years though, because we barely know each other. you down?"

something like that. we went to the court house and got married. bought the rings at walmart. which i ended up cutting to pieces within the first two years. she kept throwing her ring at me, saying that she was leaving... i said she wouldnt get it back if she did it again. she didnt get it back. i bought her another wedding band a year later and she has never thrown it at me.

she has never mentioned the "proposal" bothering her. she does want to eventually do a renewal of vows ceremony.


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

My own.


----------

